# 2021 RM Instinct A30 - 6 Bolt or Centerlock Brake Rotors?



## gibbo42 (Oct 19, 2020)

Question on the hub rotor interface that comes factory on the 2021 Instincts. I have ordered an A30 which has Shimano MT-410 rear hub, but wondering if anyone that has taken delivery of their Instinct can confirm if this hub has 6-bolt or Centerlock Rotors? I'm planning a brake upgrade right away, so buying parts in advance so I'm ready to go when my bike gets here.

Thank you in advance!


----------

